
Show HN: Search for BibTeX references from your terminal - ekmartin
https://github.com/ekmartin/bibtex-search
======
chrishenn
This is rad! I wish it had MathSciNet as well.

[https://mathscinet.ams.org/mathscinet/index.html](https://mathscinet.ams.org/mathscinet/index.html)

~~~
JadeNB
MSN isn't free, but MRef
([https://mathscinet.ams.org/mref](https://mathscinet.ams.org/mref)) is up to
the task of finding an article given enough information about it.

------
michaelmior
Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I keep the majority of my references in my
reference manager but I can see this being really helpful when I'm finishing
up a paper and I want to quickly track down a few additional references I
don't have handy.

------
slbenfica
That's cool! For arXiv papers you can use Librarian:
[https://fermatslibrary.com/librarian](https://fermatslibrary.com/librarian)

------
JorgeGT
Very nice! I only wish Google Scholar included the DOI field...

~~~
santaclaus
Do people who aren't librarians use DOIs? Most citation formats don't even
include it.

~~~
tmearnest
I love DOIs. If the bib format isn't too strict, I always include the doi and
hyperlink it to dx.doi.org.

That way, if I need to check something in a reference quickly, I can just
click the link in the bibliography.

------
michaericalribo
Within emacs, I use gscholar-bibtex: [https://github.com/cute-jumper/gscholar-
bibtex](https://github.com/cute-jumper/gscholar-bibtex)

~~~
mismatchpair
If you use org-mode, this is just one feature of an awesome full-blown
bibliography management package called org-ref by John Kitchen (available on
melpa or github). Exportation to LaTeX is just a couple of key strokes away.
Check out its features from this short youtube video!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t925KRBbFc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t925KRBbFc)

~~~
dangom
Org-ref is one of the most beautiful things that happened to the org-mode
ecosystem IMO. It’s truly second to none in ease of use. Couple that with Helm
fuzzy searching and any pdf/bibtex reference is a keystroke away. Absolutely
worth a try!

